# You helped me a lot, but....



## nubythedog (Nov 11, 2002)

Heather,Your book, and advice, has helped me control my IBS symptoms a great deal. In fact, now that I know what my triggers are and what TO eat, I'm feeling much much better. Now, the bad part. Because I'm eating a lot of foods high in carbohydrates, ie breads, rice, simple sugars, etc. I have gained some weight. I'd say I've gained about 20 lbs in the past six months or so. So, I think it's time I make some modifications to what I eat and amounts there of, and of course add in some more exercising. I REALLY don't want to rock the boat too much since I am feeling better than I have in a year, but at the same time this weight gain has got to stop. I imagine this is a common problem with IBS sufferers who finally find they can eat without causing syptoms to flare up. What sort of advice can you give me here? To give you a general idea of what I'm eating daily....Breakfast = Rice Krispies with Silk Soy Milk. Lunch generally is a turkey sandwich with light mayo, yoplait yogurt and fruit. My dinner can vary quite a bit, but I find that most pasta dishes I tolerate well. Potatoes are fine and I try to eat most of my veggies during this meal...being sure to have some soluable fiber before hand. Snacking during the day...this is where it get's bad. I crave sweets and confections. I'm thinking this craving may have something to due with increased insulin levels from all the carbos? As always, any advice you care to share would be much appreciated.Thanks,R


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi, glad you're feeling better! Your daily meals certainly don't look high calorie enough to be causing weight gain. I think your suspicions are correct...you're snacking on sweets and all those empty calories from the sugar are creeping up on you. It's really easy to indulge in safe sweets as a treat for IBS, and small portions are okay but if you overeat those calories will add up.Try eliminating the desserts and refined sugars, and do increase your exercise (go gently, things like walking, swimming, yoga). The IBS diet itself shouldn't cause weight gain - most people who are overweight actually find themselves losing more often than not. It's hard to get excess calories with a low fat diet, and the soluble fiber foods (which are complex carbs) are really filling. You can try to concentrate on lower glycemic index carbs like brown rice and oatmeal and barley. Make sure you're getting protein from seafood, skinless chicken/turkey, egg whites, and soy. And avoid sugar drinks - they can really pile the calories on.You might do a search on this topic on the IBS diet board as the subject has come up before - check here web page Oh - and make sure you're drinking LOTS of water. That's essential for keeping your metabolism at its peak.Best,Heather


----------

